# Bee hive in parent's barn



## Habitant (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi for the last 3 years now bees have been nesting in my parent barn. Their barn was built like a house with dry wall on the inside and insulation. I think previous owners lived in hayloft with animals below. Anyways the bees are in between the walls and they would like them gone but they so far have been taking a live and let live approach. But they have talked about getting an exterminator in! 

I would like a beehive but have zero experience with bees. I was thinking of buying wood ware for a hive and a bee suit and then in November when it gets cool remove the wall boards and put as much of the combs as possible in a supper and then move the supper to my place (10 minute drive). Is this feasible? Do you have better ideas? I sure dont want to see the bees killed and would love to have a hive of my own.

Thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Spring is the time to do the removal. A couple of reasons apply.
(1. if you loose the queen you can raise or buy one in the spring. By November queen breeders have slowed their operations down.
(2. The combs will not be as full of sticky honey and the bees will have time and a flow to recover from the trama.

*THE BIGGEST REASON.* 
You will have time to search this board for plans or steps to build a bee vac and steps to do the job in a proper manner. You also have time to assemble equipment and ask more questions in the learning process.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

these are only my thoughts about a Nov move 
I think if done in nov there would be little chance of it coming through winter ,, as you will not know what order to put the frames in the hive ,, and moving it that late they will not be able to make up for any thing ,, another words it would have to be a perfect job of removal and placement in the hive , give the girls a chance and do it in the spring ..
remember these are only my thoughts ,, and how I would do it


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

In the early spring, their numbers will be lower naturally. There will not be any drones and there will be just enough bees to sustain the hive. The queen will probably be laying like crazy to increase their numbers, so there would be plenty of eggs if you do end up harming the queen, although there might not be enough pollen, etc. Anyway, I, too, would wait until spring. Have everything ready. Have the hive built and the frames ready. Have a bee vac and a very sharp knife to cut the comb with. Rubber bands to hold the comb in the frames, too. Read, read, and read some more.


----------



## Habitant (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will attempt the move next spring.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Read this thread.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...ping/446609-simple-great-working-bee-vac.html

If your not much north of London or Forest then Mid May in a normal spring is about the right time.

 Al


----------

